# Not just a fluke



## Unkotare (Dec 14, 2011)

U.S., Australia, NZ 'disappointed' over Japan whale hunt ? Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion



As long as populations can be sustained and are managed responsibly, I say dig in!


----------

